# Wasted Spark- Dual Tower Coils



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

What dual tower coils are people running for their wasted spark 4 cylinder motors with ms for the ignition control?
I'm having trouble finding many options for this, so far i've seen the haltech one (which i'm not sure is compatible with ms 2) and the gm oem replacement that MSD sells. 
If you are running the msd one, explain what you needed with the coils because i've seen a product they sell that might be necessary, a GM ignition module dock looking thingy.
Pic for the click.










_Modified by hsbr at 9:51 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Wasted Spark- Dual Tower Coils (hsbr)*

I am using the coilpack/module assembly from an 01-02 Chevy Cavalier 2.2L The module is dumb so I can drive the coils directly with the MS2. Cheap at the junk yard and replacement components are readily available at ANY parts store.


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so you're using the coil and something like this? 
http://www.autozone.com/autozo...tions=[]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (hsbr)*

It really will depend on what mods are on your MS board. If you have two V921 or BIP drivers installed any non amplified dual tower coil will work, GM, Ford EDIS, and many aftermarket ones from MSD, etc. If you have logic level outputs from the LED's your best bet is probably the coil from an AEG 2L Mk4 as it has a built in ignition amp, much like the VR6.
You always do have the option of installing the drivers in the MS and going with the more readily available coils.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hsbr)*

That's exactly what I'm using, I snagged a complete unit coils,module and bracket off an 02 Cavalier in the junkyard, I also cut pigtails from the harness. Works like a charm of course I am running an MS2 with extra code and 2 Bip373's.


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm how much did you pay at they jy? i'm not looking to buy two of those haha


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Wasted Spark- Dual Tower Coils (hsbr)*

lots of motorcycles have these type coils. you could use just 4 stock coils and wire pairs of them in parallel. Of course to gain real street cred, you need to have like 4 Bosch "Blue" coils or 4 Yellow Accel Super coils. It would be like havin a bunch of prison tats: "4 yellow coils, stay AWAY from that guy!"


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Wasted Spark- Dual Tower Coils (hsbr)*

i run MSD GM coils in my race cars wasted spark setup with dual mallory 6a boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Wasted Spark- Dual Tower Coils (epjetta)*

I used the coil pack from a MINI. It's the same coil pack as a early Dodge Neon or a Mitsubishi. 
My ecu has 2 V921's and drives the coil directly. I'm planning on installing 2 more V921's and wiring it up still as wasted spark, but running coil on plug with some Hayabusa coils on my new engine I'm building.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It really will depend on what mods are on your MS board. If you have two V921 or BIP drivers installed any non amplified dual tower coil will work, GM, Ford EDIS, and many aftermarket ones from MSD, etc. If you have logic level outputs from the LED's your best bet is probably the coil from an AEG 2L Mk4 as it has a built in ignition amp, much like the VR6.
You always do have the option of installing the drivers in the MS and going with the more readily available coils.

Yes...
I would install the drivers in the MS board for a direct fire coil....
and no MSD or other silly red or gold boxes full of nothing....but GIMMICKY...BULL S**T
034efi has direct fire coils on there site...or snag a few from a Subaru or neon from the local pick and pull...
Or go for the 4 Accell Super Coils..for the super huge yellow Prison Tat Effect










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 10:29 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hsbr)*

hmmm how much did you pay at they jy? i'm not looking to buy two of those haha
I got the complete setup for $35.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Prof315)*

I run a Ford EDIS coilpack directly from my MS, and had a custom set of wires made up by Aurora. MSD and Accel sell upgraded EDIS coilpacks, but the only downside is the special connectors needed for the plug wires.


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just made a trip out to pull-a-part and i got the coil pack set up from a four cylinder saturn. It's two coils and two towers each so i think it'll work, i just couldn't find the connector for it. 
The coils were $13 total so i won't be hurt if they don't work.
I also found the setup for a v6 oldsmobile i'm sure will work too.


----------

